# Glidden Trim & Door Extra High Gloss Interior/Exterior Oil Paint with Gel-Flow Technology



## ajosephg

Thanks for the info. I'll be buying some the next time I paint something - which might be a hunert years or so from now. BTW - If you would put some blue on your lathe stand it would be truly patriotic!


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the review. Always nice to hear a product works as advertised.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Now, If only it could be sprayed ;-)


----------



## TheOldTimer

Ditto on spraying


----------



## stevenhsieh

Delicious pudding.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for posting this. I have to give this a try.


----------



## glassyeyes

This sounds like the quality oil paints of old, without the long drying time; my brother and I would've loved it when we were painting our way through school.


----------



## Artiste

I love this stuff. I have used it for several years now. I have painted my fireplace mantle, my double front doors and now I am using it for my kitchen cabinets. I somehow manage to get it a bit cottage cheesy in texture after stirring because there is aalways a good deal of separation. Am I overstirring? How does one tell when it has been stirred enough? I use a spoon and not a stick otherwise I would be there for days. Despite the cottage cheese effect it does cover nicely but sometimes requires 2 coats.


----------

